# cant get the gf in the woods



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, I can think of a few things to do in a deer blind if she doesn't want to hunt. :whoo:

But you shouldn't need coaching on that.


----------



## bowhunt3r1989 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol yea got that but...im bout to just not take her anymore....i spent like 2k on her for her equipment and she keeps begging to go but wnt shoot.... believe me after she let the 9 p[oint walk there was not going to be any of what ur saying going on ...i was pissed i had photos of this buck for 2 years now and this was first sighting during daylight


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

It might take some time but she'll eventually decide to kill one. Might help if she just went with you and you shot one so she could see the respect and connection you have with that animal you just took.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

trade her in for a new model? my wife is out for blood, right now she wants em all shot. then again she got pegged by a big doe last weekend so she is kinda holding a grudge. its just hard to get out in the woods when i dont get home from work till about 4:30 pm and we have two kids, a little girl thats almost three and a little boy that just turned two months. trust me, she wont think that they are that prettywhen one smashes the entire side of her car lol.


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

I think supermag1 has a good idea about letting her see how you handle the whole killing part and connect with the animal. After a few years of bow hunting and talking about all the aspects of it I just recently brought up the topic of getting her a bow she could handle and just shooting for the sport, at least at first. She's seen how much I enjoy shooting my bow and bow hunting in general and understands the whole hunter/sportsman's thing, the benefits of game management and how hunting all ties in together - she just doesn't see herself actually shooting an animal (yet). My hope is she's with me sometime when I take an animal, to get a real feel for the whole hunting experience. I think that will help "get her over the hump" so to speak.


----------



## bowhunt3r1989 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks guys i'll give it a try...

Hope all is well.

Keep shooting straight!!!


----------



## moon63 (Sep 6, 2020)

If she’s not comfortable don’t push it. That just puts more pressure on. In my experience as a woman in archery, I can’t go to a range by myself to practice without my performance being examined. I just wanna hang out, shoot some targets, and get better. I can’t help but feel out of place even though I’ve been shooting for years.

If she’s still not comfortable, take her out for target practice oftenthen move on to the hunt. Get her familiar with equipment, blinds, stands, arrows, etc. the more she knows and the more comfortable she feels, the more confidence she’ll have in the field.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

is it really so terrible that she wants to watch the deer, instead of shooting one ?. she is out there with you..... make too big a deal about it and she'll quit wanting to go. what's the big deal that she passed on a 9 pointer?,...if she did shoot it, it would be her deer(rack), not yours.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Ditto on the not taking her again and i hope you kept your receipts. But then again maybe she'd enjoy target archery more.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

You're in it for the wrong reasons. 

Spending quality time with your significant other is priceless. 

Shooting a deer is not.


----------



## Drew123456 (Apr 27, 2020)

My wife only shoots Circles and only Plays with Bambi after I've cooked it so what. I'm not a fan of yoga


----------



## zackistre (Aug 28, 2016)

Keep your time and her time seperate.


----------

